# Mosques & Islam in Latin America



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

New thread to post material of mosques and the islamic architecture on Latin America.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The *King Fahd Mosque* at Buenos Aires, the biggest mosque of Latin America:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


On HD:


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

We only have a couple mosques here in Gautemala, this is one of them, the Baitul Awwal Mosque, in Mixco, near Guatemala City.


----------



## ChinaBRICS (Jul 10, 2015)

BA Grand MOsque is getting uglier the older it gets.

I don't know why a more timeless style wasn't chosen for the biggest mosque in town.
This one is simply ugly. Prefab temple!


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

More on the King Fahd Mosque of Buenos Aires:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Afternoon at the King Fahd Mosque, Buenos Aires:





Atardecer en la Mezquita de Palermo:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Al Ahmad Mosque - Buenos Aires*




Buenos Aires only has 3 mosques, from whom only the King Fahd Mosque is somehow known amongst the population. After that one, the Al Ahmad is definitely the most relevant one, with an architecture who is quite imposing aswell. This mosque was built in an already existing terrain who belongs to the Yabrudense Asociation of the syrian-lebanese inmigrants, who by the way are mostly christians (catholic and orthodox). Unlike the King Fahd, the Al Ahmad Mosque was adapted in a very succesful way to the urban fabric of Buenos Aires.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## Georgius (Nov 25, 2016)

I personaly prefer modern mosques. When they're trying to copy the traditional style, the building looks very odd (except that big one in Abu Dhabi).


----------

